# braid to fluoro knot?



## telsonman (Oct 30, 2012)

well im finally switching to braid, not sure if I want sufix or PP yet, but I'll compare the two. Anyway, since i do a lot of snook fishing, I'm probably going to run 30lb braid to a 30 or 40lb fluorocarbon leader. What is the best knot to join the two?


_Posted from Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## BEAN (Oct 31, 2012)

try the surgeons knot, which is a double overhand


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 31, 2012)

Uni to uni and double the braid.

Try Ohero braid too.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 31, 2012)

X2 on uni to uni....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 31, 2012)

Parker Phoenix said:


> X2 on uni to uni....



x3!


----------



## telsonman (Oct 31, 2012)

what is the uni knot???


----------



## pottydoc (Oct 31, 2012)

Easy to tie, can be used in almost any application. If you do a search for how to tie a uni knot you will get lots of instruction on tieing one. There are several good You Tube videos on it also.


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 1, 2012)

Double uni is the knot to use but take several extra turns with the braid side. I would do 7 turns on the braid and 3 on the floro or mono.
Uni knot is one of the strongest knots to use for tying hooks on as well. You can cinch it tight or pull the tag end and create a loop with the eye so your hook can swing freely.


----------



## Limitless (Nov 2, 2012)

The Modified Albright is the strongest, with the best knot rating.  It was the winner of the "Knot Wars" series and had a break rating at almost exactly the line test in pounds.  And, it is easier than the uni - uni and some other choices.

The following site has a good diagram:

http://www.stripers247.com/albright-knot.php


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 2, 2012)

I was going to mention the Albright. It's a knot I'm very familiar with. I grew up fishing with Jimmy Albright and saw him at the dock every morning back when I worked the charter boats at Bud N Mary's in Islamorada. He invented that knot and the nail knot.
The Albright can slip if not tied perfectly.
I'm simply sharing actual experience using both knots catching 100's of sailfish a year off the Keys. I needed a knot that was fast, strong, and trouble free. There is no excuse EVER for a knot issue. That's the one thing in your control out there...
I tied the Albright, for a long time, from a bimini to my 30 or 40# leader and that connection is smoother, neater, and goes through the rod guides better than the uni. The issue becomes when you don't go up 6 or 7 turns and back down 5 or 6. I've held the line leadering a sail at the Albright knot, felt it slip and even had it come loose.
Was that my fault? Yes. Not a big deal, That's a release.
Just understand, when you get in the fish or in a tournament you need a knot that you can tie fast. The fish are only there for a short period. Use what ever knot you are confident in. If you are lazy and not a perfectionist tying your knots, go with the uni.
Personally, I tie the bulky, compared to Albright, uni knot faster than any other knot and I never have a issue. I never worry about the uni.
To each their own... If I were in the "Knot Wars" lol, I'd tie the Albright. Put me on a 54' Merritt off Miami in a sailfish tournament and I'm using the uni. Besides, you never use enough drag fighting a fish for the maximum knot strength to come into play unless you didn't tie it correctly... Wiring fish is another story. 

And, I always use the Albright connecting wire to mono. No swivel... Just that knot and there is no better connection.

Sorry if I got carried away... I love talking shop. It was my job for years.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Nov 5, 2012)

albright is best for stealth and super easy if u wet it


----------



## Limitless (Nov 6, 2012)

The Modified Albright - which I posted the diagram of - is easier to tie, has a higher strength rate, and doesn't slip like it's namesake.

B. Marlin:  I'm glad you mentioned wire with the knot - I forgot to say it.  Best connection for wire I've found, and especially with the new flex wires.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 6, 2012)

bluemarlin said:


> Besides, you never use enough drag fighting a fish for the maximum knot strength to come into play unless you didn't tie it correctly...



A good point that I think is generally ignored in these "knot wars" threads.

FWIW, I've always used the double uni.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 6, 2012)

*On a related point ...*

Whatever knot you use, do you apply any type of coating to the knot, like pliobond or UV knot sense?


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 6, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> Whatever knot you use, do you apply any type of coating to the knot, like pliobond or UV knot sense?



We used Pliobond on all our heavy 130 class gear fishing for blue marlin in Bermuda and the bluefin tuna off Cape Cod. We loaded our 130's with dacron and did a 200 yard topshot of mono. I would run the mono 15' or more up the dacron then floss where the mono meets the dacron and apply the pliobond to the floss. This is just a little added security and piece of mind trick more than anything else.

I never used knot sense but I was taught that line is cheap and to re tie my bimini's / leaders every day. If you think about it, the line is your connection to the fish. Don't be cheap on one of the most important and least expensive aspects. Charter boats would do top shots using a bimini to bimini loop to loop but the private boats I was on we would dump the line and re spool all the time. I remember at times re spooling every day when the fish were tailing or during cobia season when several boats would run to a school of fish and all the boats would hook up, fish pulling drag, and lines on different boats burning each other off. Sometimes you would come back with half a spool... I didn't know of any boat that wouldn't re spool before every tournament. Some years we did 12 or more sailfish tournaments in a couple months. Again, line is cheap. Re tie knots and leaders and you shouldn't have a problem.

Limitless, I've looked at the diagram of the Modified Albright... What did they change to make it a modified? Looking at the way they described tying it is the way I was taught the Albright knot is tied.


----------



## Limitless (Nov 9, 2012)

bluemarlin said:


> Limitless, I've looked at the diagram of the Modified Albright... What did they change to make it a modified? Looking at the way they described tying it is the way I was taught the Albright knot is tied.



Hey BlueMarlin.  The Modified Albright is tied by making the wraps from the top end of the loop down then back up with the tag end passing back out the loop.  The Albright wraps begin further down the loop and wrap up to the loop and then pass through.  The modified has twice the number of wraps - 8 down and then 8 back up instead of just one set of wraps.  One big thing too is being sure the tag end passes through the loop the same direction that the line was inserted at the beginning.

For tying braid to steel or braid to braid I just use the Albright.  Quicker and just as strong it seems.


----------

